# Thanks for helping a rookie goose huter



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Doug&Chris,Thanks for all of the advise you guys gave me on hunting canada geese.From how to blow a short reed call to decoy placement you two really helped me out allot.I still dont think I would have been able to get any kind of a goose sound at all out of the call I bought with out your help. I still have a ways to go until I can consider myself good on it.Chris,if you go up to Saskatchewan next year let me know and I will try to hook you up with my relatives up there(I talked to my uncle who visited them this year and I guess the hunting is pretty good on there land)


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Mallard,

Glad I could help! Now you're screwed, as you've been infected by the "goose bug".

If there's anything you need, feel free to post. Helping others is the best part of the forum.

:beer:


----------



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

Mallard, no problem, thats what hunting is all about, showing people the things you know and just making new friends. I sure enjoyed the opportunities I have had to hunt with you and maybe we can hook up a couple of times next season, wife and kid willing.


----------

